# Geohot Talks About Graf_Chokolo



## Nujui (Feb 27, 2011)

Geohot has something to say about graf_chokolo, who's house was raided some days ago.


As many of you already know, 2 days ago his house was raided by the German police. Talk about a guy who clearly had no involvement at all with piracy, cheating, or the things Sony claims to care about. Do you want to know what he has that enrages the suits at Sony so much? Talent.

Some people call me immature, and you know what, they are probably right. Some call me stubborn, and they are right too. But this pales grossly in comparison to Sony, who is so butthurt over the PS3 being hacked they they are blinded by rage and incompetence.

A question, how many people do you think knew or cared on January 10 about all this? Maybe a couple hundred thousand? Under a percent of your market share. And these are geeks, who frankly aren’t going to change their content purchasing habits based on the news. These are the kind of people who really are hacking their PS3 just for the sake of doing it, just cause it’s cool. The kind of people who are telling you the truth when they say they really did just hack their PS3 to run Linux. Or they are diehard pirates who never would have bought the games anyway, you know the type.

Now fast forward to February 25. Consistently, the top Sony related news article is about the PS3 being hacked. And the causal gamer comes along and sees, oh cool, the PS3 has been hacked, now I don’t have to buy games. With a few google searches, they come across stuff that I or graf_chokolo had nothing at all to do with. They install it and hit the torrent sites. Hell, I was on a political news show last night, you think those people ever would have heard about this?

Just imagine what the third party devs are thinking. The PS3 is hacked forever and Sony can’t do anything but fire away at scapegoats. Great confidence boost.

This grand show against people who aren’t even pirates has to be one of the worst corporate moves in recent history, perhaps even as dumb as the rootkit fiasco. Your competition fixes the problem technically and moves on. They want it to stay quiet. And as far as sending a message to “evil” hackers goes, it really isn’t working. Just read the writings of graf_chokolo.

And I quote “SONY wants about 750.000 euros from me if i don’t cooperate They don’t know me at all I don’t care about it and they might double it The higher is the sum the higher gets my motivation They don’t understand what makes me tick. Money and even my life doesn’t mean to me very much without knowledge. I have a scientific mind and the knowledge is food to my brain.”

They’ll never understand people like us. They are scared, as they rightfully should be. We built your PS3. We built this world. We are not mindless consumers. It is us with the brains and curiosity, not you with the guns, jails, suits, titles, and dollars. And the truth is, if all of you disappeared tomorrow, the world would continue on fine. Good luck surviving without people like graf_chokolo.
[/p]





Source 1




Source 2


----------



## twiztidsinz (Feb 27, 2011)

Psh... obvious sony-hater drama queen attention whore is obvious.

M I DOIN' IT RITE GUISE?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 27, 2011)

Pfft attention whore!

oh...right...

Anyway, I don't consider this news...GeoHot is making a comment. Is everyone just hanging on his every word now?


----------



## SmokeFox (Feb 27, 2011)

I am a polite guy, but this Geohot thing is getting really annoying.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Feb 27, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Pfft attention whore!
> 
> oh...right...
> 
> ...


Don't listen to it?
Oh wait, I forgot... he tied you to a chair and is forcing you to watch and read everything about him.


----------



## SmokeFox (Feb 27, 2011)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm too tired to reply to you. Oh right, youre so funny, yeay.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 27, 2011)

He's right. It's getting out of hand. 

Nintendo and Microsoft just brought out new hardware and didn't go lawsuit crazy. They kept it quiet, and look, they're still selling consoles and people still love them.

Sony took the route of just seeing red and sue everything that breaths. And look, even people who don't support Geohot are thinking it's a bit ridiculous. Sony has brought on so much attention and hate upon themselves, that no matter what happens, they're going to end up burned in the end.


----------



## Nujui (Feb 27, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Pfft attention whore!
> 
> oh...right...
> 
> Anyway, I don't consider this news...GeoHot is making a comment. Is everyone just hanging on his every word now?


I just posted it cause I saw on other news sites. I just thought it  was interesting.


----------



## SmokeFox (Feb 27, 2011)

Sheaperd121 said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO, i support you little pinky guy, its good, i am not complaining what you posted it, the post is great, but i am talking about this Geohot stuff, the fight, the curses, the law, its everything losting control.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Feb 27, 2011)

SmokeFox said:
			
		

> Sheaperd121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If reading about it bothers you, then STOP READING.
You're not the only one on GBAtemp who wants to read news.


----------



## Maedhros (Feb 27, 2011)

Why not centralize these news in one place? I've saw that posted somewhere on another topic...


----------



## Slyakin (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh, Geohot spoke. Must we worship the very words he talks about? What a goddamn attention whore.

Geohot: "I got a Coke."

Everyone else: ORGASM


----------



## Nujui (Feb 27, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> Why not centralize these news in one place? I've saw that posted somewhere on another topic...


Which topic exactly?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 27, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Oh, Geohot spoke. Must we worship the very words he talks about? What a goddamn attention whore.
> 
> Geohot: "I got a Coke."
> 
> Everyone else: ORGASM



Here's an idea, stop spamming, and stop posting the same crap "attention whore" in every thread about him. Stop going to threads about him then. Others like being updated and support him. You on the other hand just post the same thing, it's considered spam. So don't bother coming into these threads anymore.


----------



## Rydian (Feb 27, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Oh, Geohot spoke. Must we worship the very words he talks about? What a goddamn attention whore.
> 
> Geohot: "I got a Coke."
> 
> Everyone else: ORGASM


Since you didn't read the responses to the first post I'll point it out for you.  That's not what happened.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Feb 27, 2011)

One, who typed that for him? His lawyers that generous people are donating to him?!
Two, A baby whines...where's his milk (attention)? 
Three, If Graf_Chokolo wanted to invest knowledge on his brain. Why not invest it on something that's not illegal to begin with?! Criminal Minds, M I RIT?


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 27, 2011)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> One, who typed that for him? His lawyers that generous people are donating to him?!
> Two, A baby whines...where's his milk (attention)?
> Three, If Graf_Chokolo wanted to invest knowledge on his brain. Why not invest it on something that's not illegal to begin with?! Criminal Minds, M I RIT?


Maybe himself? 

Canon you trying to get attention, so Canon = baby? 

Hacking isn't illegal tho.


----------



## Maz7006 (Feb 27, 2011)

If i was sony, the last thing i really would have wanted is my crap to get hacked and then subject to piracy (and yeah thats pretty much the only thing a PS3 can do right now with CFW) 

- so basically the premise in which Geohot is working on i.e. Sony upset for being hacked, basically works against him

This guy needs to stop being such a god damn attention seeking creepy looking THING, and go home.




			
				KingVamp said:
			
		

> Hacking isn't illegal tho.



If it wasn't in this sense, then trust me sony wouldn't have gone this far - so basically it is illegal in this context


----------



## twiztidsinz (Feb 27, 2011)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> If it wasn't in this sense, then trust me sony wouldn't have gone this far - so basically it is illegal in this context


I think Sony is more going for precedent in this case.
Meaning they're arguing FOR this to be illegal, and if they are found to be "right" then it would be illegal from here on out.


----------



## Eckin (Feb 27, 2011)

If you want to talk about My Little Pony and create a new thread every time something is announced like merchandise or a new season, go ahead. I may not like MLP like you do, but I respect your space and if you wanna talk about it, go nuts! As long as you keep it in your threads you ain't hurting no one.

Now if I wanna read about the Sony vs The World case, I should shut the fuck up and keep it to myself and whichever irc channel me and my buddies wanna hang out?

FFS. Ignore the threads you don't like.
___

On topic:
It's interesting to see these entries by GeoHot because they are basically a "tl;dr" about these themes he blogs about. A lot of people seems to think "well that's what graf_chokolo deservers, that evil pirate cheating hacker!" and it was never about that for him. Yeah he is crazy, but this isn't about being quirky or being an attention whore. This is about how absurd Sony's actions are, and our rights as consumers.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Feb 27, 2011)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> One, who typed that for him? His lawyers that generous people are donating to him?!
> Two, A baby whines...where's his milk (attention)?
> Three, *If Graf_Chokolo wanted to invest knowledge on his brain. Why not invest it on something that's not illegal* to begin with?! Criminal Minds, M I RIT?


Because it's not illegal?


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Feb 27, 2011)

You know, I sometimes wonder if you people are on Sony's side, or the innocent's side.

I believe that the guy has a point. Sony has been a little to harsh on people lately. Sony got a person in trouble for not committing a crime, which is sad because this shows Sony is getting to much power over these types of things.

So, I would say that Geohot is not an "attention whore", but someone who tries to fight against injustice, and you people are just mad he gets the attention, not you. The only way you guys are going to get attention is to stop flaming what other people say.


----------



## cyb3ritachi (Feb 27, 2011)

RoyalCardMan said:
			
		

> You know, I sometimes wonder if you people are on Sony's side, or the innocent's side.
> 
> I believe that the guy has a point. Sony has been a little to harsh on people lately. Sony got a person in trouble for not committing a crime, which is sad because this shows Sony is getting to much power over these types of things.
> 
> So, I would say that Geohot is not an "attention whore", but someone who tries to fight against injustice, and you people are just mad he gets the attention, not you. The only way you guys are going to get attention is to stop flaming what other people say.



such wise words and so true also, geohot is not looking for attention(even though people look for him for interviews and THEY give him the attention that people think he is looking for) he is fighting for injustice that mega companies are doing nowadays. So far $ony removed a feature(OtherOS) with suppose to be on the ps3 as it was at the beginning but then just bcuz some made public a way to play or to other things, $ony took it as a thread and remove the feature with an update that was a MUST and no optional. If you didnt update then you will loose all connection to the PSN network, no one had a choice to either decline or accept it. Thats another reason why graf, geo and others start the project to get back that feature and to get back at $sony, other on hte other hand used it to pirate game(back up loaders) but initially it wasnt for piracy at all and even geo made sure it was for piracy until some one else came up with the patch to allow that. 

Well my opinion on this is that $ony just made this whole hacking thing public and now more normal people know about this and thanks to $ony it will be a new way to get a quick buck people that will actually do this for money. They should of kept it quiet and on the download like M$ and Nintendo, but hey they will learn from their mistakes eventually no one its perfect


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 27, 2011)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> One, who typed that for him? His lawyers that generous people are donating to him?!
> Two, A baby whines...where's his milk (attention)?
> Three, If Graf_Chokolo wanted to invest knowledge on his brain. Why not invest it on something that's not illegal to begin with?! Criminal Minds, M I RIT?



This is why I said grow up. You said the exact same thing for Geohot. Hacking and allowing homebrew IS NOT ILLEGAL. And yet you still call them criminals. I'm just starting to wonder if you're not just plain jealous that these guys are getting so much attention for something awesome.


----------



## Rydian (Feb 27, 2011)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> If Graf_Chokolo wanted to invest knowledge on his brain. Why not invest it on something that's not illegal to begin with?!


Linux says "Hi".


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Feb 27, 2011)

cyb3ritachi said:
			
		

> RoyalCardMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SPH73 (Feb 28, 2011)

The plot thickens.

I hear Graf was ratted out by someone on the neogaf forum.


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Feb 28, 2011)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> The plot thickens.
> 
> I hear Graf was ratted out by someone on the neogaf forum.


By who? If you can tell me who did, then I will look into it. For now, you made that up someone lied to you.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 28, 2011)

RoyalCardMan said:
			
		

> SPH73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Although I'm taking it with a grain of salt, he's the second person I seen post that. I can't find the other post, it wasn't too long ago.. unless he's the same person. But it was in a different thread.


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Feb 28, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> RoyalCardMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not to be offensive, but what was the point of answering if that wasn't what I was asking?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm just saying, he's the second person who posted the same thing about gaf ratting that guy out. In other words, there might actually be something to it. No need to get defensive, jesus...


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 28, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> RoyalCardMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he posted the same exact thing 2 days ago

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=280...p;#entry3478893


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 28, 2011)

Okay then, nvm, I take it back. I didn't know if it was him or someone else.


----------



## [M]artin (Feb 28, 2011)

If Geohot had a decent lawyer, that lawyer would have told him to keep his fucking mouth shut ages ago. The things he's saying may have meaning and such, but the manner in which he's going about stating these things can only hurt his defense...


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Feb 28, 2011)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> If Geohot had a decent lawyer, that lawyer would have told him to keep his fucking mouth shut ages ago. The things he's saying may have meaning and such, but the manner in which he's going about stating these things can only hurt his defense...


So, your saying that keeping his mouth shut and not defending himself is making everything worse?
That does not make sense, if he didn't talk about what is happening, he wouldn't be at a good state right now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also, your saying that defending yourself ain't defending your self, oh that makes perfect sense.


----------



## antwill (Feb 28, 2011)

RoyalCardMan said:
			
		

> [M said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now I'm no lawyer or armchair lawyer like most people in this thread, however I'm pretty sure going on TV and saying Sony are suing him because he "made them mad" was a pretty stupid thing to do. Also obligatory "he's an attention whore" comment.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 28, 2011)

So he should be a scary cat to win his way through, and not speak what on his mind ,which he shouldn't have to because he did nothing against the law, is that what you are saying?

"Sorry I'm to scare to say."

Or would it be better if he lie to the lady?


----------



## Sterling (Feb 28, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> RoyalCardMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this for every news thread about him? You guys call him attention whore. Maybe he is, but this is the way messages get across. I talk to you, you pay attention. It the same damn premise, but his message is big and attracts a lot of attention. Chances are, if he had just kept his mouth shut, the Sony precedent would be set without us knowing. We can't have that happening, now can we?

I agree with everything he said. I may not like him personally, but what he now stands for is much bigger than him or the PS3.


----------



## antwill (Feb 28, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> Is this for every news thread about him? *Yes.*
> You guys call him attention whore. Maybe he is, but this is the way messages get across. *There's no maybe about it. Based on what people who have known him have said they feel the same.* I talk to you, you pay attention. It the same damn premise, but his message is big and attracts a lot of attention.* You can get your message across and have it heard and not act like a pretentious fag in the process, plenty of people have done it and will continue to do it. You know what sets them apart from geohot? They don't need constant praise to satisfy their egos.* Chances are, if he had just kept his mouth shut, the Sony precedent would be set without us knowing. We can't have that happening, now can we? *Chances are regardless of what he does say or doesn't say, the precedent will or will not be set. You shouldn't speculate on these things.*
> 
> I agree with everything he said. I may not like him personally, but what he now stands for is much bigger than him or the PS3. *That is your opinion, and everyone who thinks otherwise respects that, you should respect other's opinions of him.*


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Feb 28, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> RoyalCardMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I see, you guys are trolls, that makes sense. You say he is an "attention whore" for stating the truth to tell everybody what is really going on, and you insult him for that. that is so professional like. Let me just say one thing. You "your an attention whore" people are trying to get your own attention.


----------



## antwill (Feb 28, 2011)

RoyalCardMan said:
			
		

> antwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I see, you don't understand that someone can 'tell the truth' as you say, and not come off as an attention whore.


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Feb 28, 2011)

German police do those things? ...mh...good to know


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Feb 28, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Canonbeat234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He taunted Sony to do something and that's his result, you can't expect a company to smile while you're mooning at them. He was warned so my sympathy for this person has wanned due to the fact he ignored the warning and continue acting like one of those Xbox live trolls. Personally, I don't care if 'HOMEBREW' is illegal. Doesn't give him or anyone the right to continue their business will exploiting it to the whole community.

Imagine if you had a company that was easily exploitable, you is losing money and revenue due to the fact of that one problem. Now you tried to stop that problem by being 'reasonable' and tell the person to STOP. They continue on doing it for the lulz, giving you the middle finger. Are you going to smile and let them keep on disrespecting your wishes or are you going to get your point across by any means neccessary. 

That what happened to Geohot, he tempted the company to do something and now he's getting his just desserts.


----------



## SnAQ (Feb 28, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Oh, Geohot spoke. Must we worship the very words he talks about? What a goddamn attention whore.
> 
> Geohot: "I got a Coke."
> 
> Everyone else: ORGASM



Guess what, there´s LOTS of people in the world who isnt you and perhaps find stuff like this intresting and want to read about it.

But i guess you are one of those "cool internet kids" that act like you are supercool and everything on the internet, while in real life you are a scared little boy without friends.

I feel sorry for you, i really do.

If you dont want to read about Geohot or news related to the lawsuit, DONT FUCKING CLICK THE LINK and stop posting worthless shit on the internet, you are wasting people bandwidth.


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Feb 28, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> RoyalCardMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who is the one giving him the attention? Ask yourself that, and you will know the answer to it. My answer is...
Your giving him the attention.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Feb 28, 2011)

...so...somewhat back on topic...

has it not clicked with anyone that the PS3 isn't the first system ever that has been hacked/unlocked?  where are all of the lawsuits from Nintendo regarding the Wii hacks?  Where are the lawsuits from Apple regarding the iphone/ipod hacks?  Why has Microsoft only been banning people with modded consoles rather than filing charges?

It is not illegal to hack/jailbreak/unlock hardware.  These lawsuits are 100% intended to instill fear in those who might do so...

Sony cannot and will not win.  They know this.  What they can do though, is financially ruin anyone who attempts to circumvent their security measures.


----------



## antwill (Feb 28, 2011)

RoyalCardMan said:
			
		

> Who is the one giving him the attention? Ask yourself that, and you will know the answer to it. My answer is...
> Your giving him the attention.


That neither proves nor disproves whether or not he is an attention whore. Only confirming something I and everyone else specifically talking about him knows. It's pretty obvious when mentioning his name anywhere you are giving him positive or negative attention, that still doesn't mean he's not an attention whore...

Oh and Oldboy, while not illegal, it's not legal either... and as many have said, you have a problem with that? Then take it up with those who make the laws not Sony.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Feb 28, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> ...while not illegal, it's not legal either...



make that make sense to me...

if it has not been ruled illegal in a court of law then it is not illegal.  in order for the courts to find hacking/modding hardware an illegal act Sony has to prove that the hacks/mods are being done solely to allow for piracy or other illegal acts like computer fraud (good luck...) or identity theft.  that would have been a whole hell of a lot easier for them had they not removed OtherOS.  their case was shaky to begin with but removing OtherOS just gave the hackers another legitimate reason to open up the system.


----------



## Sterling (Feb 28, 2011)

@Antwill: I might have agreed with your "Pretentious fag" comment before he was being sued by Sony. Now he is not only a figure head for the entire hacking community, but everything in this descision now hinges on him.

This is not my opinion. When this decision affects more than him, and more than the PS3, and since this decision now encompasses EVERYONE, it's not only fact, but you're a fucking block head for saying otherwise. However, if you were referring to the part where I agree with everything he says, then yes, that is my opinion.

Also, what message get's across globally without attention. Show me one example where a major legal precedent got no attention through any outlet of media, or word of mouth. One measly example of something that affected everyone on a global scale, that NO BODY every knew what was happening... Oh right, cause once you post something on it, it now draws my attention to it, so your example would be void.

I don't care what sort of attention he garners. Most people now know about this one way or another.


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Feb 28, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> RoyalCardMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, your saying that a person who has bought a product with his own money and modifies it at his own will without disrupting the online uses of the PS3 is ILLEGAL?
Haven't you read the law lately? Because, it would be better than having you spam this topic with non-sense.


----------



## antwill (Mar 1, 2011)

RoyalCardMan said:
			
		

> So, your saying that a person who has bought a product with his own money and modifies it at his own will without disrupting the online uses of the PS3 is ILLEGAL?
> Haven't you read the law lately? Because, it would be better than having you spam this topic with non-sense.


Oh RoyalCardMan, you're such an armchair lawyer...
Didn't you learn how to read? It's a grey area and at the moment you don't own the software that is on it, and only the hardware. It is the same for most things where you're just owning the license, like steam, you don't own the games only the licenses. The jailbreaking was only changed for phones as well. Please don't spam this topic with *your* nonsense. If you had read my post I said it is not illegal nor is it legally specified like the jailbreaking of phones. In fact this whole case is based on the fact that geohot assumes that the same laws for phones should apply, as copyright law is so far behind it hasn't covered this. Either way this case will set a precedent and it's up to how the judge rules to determine it.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 1, 2011)

...But homebrewing is perfectly 100% legal. If he's putting linux back onto his PS3, how is that any different than installing a different kind of homebrew? He's not breaking any laws at all, no matter how you look at it. Sony just made it seem like he did.


----------



## antwill (Mar 1, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> ...But homebrewing is perfectly 100% legal. If he's putting linux back onto his PS3, how is that any different than installing a different kind of homebrew? He's not breaking any laws at all, no matter how you look at it. Sony just made it seem like he did.


It's because Sony claims that opening up the system allows for cheating and piracy, which it does, however it doesn't mean everyone is going to be doing that.


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Mar 1, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[youtube]H9kpTvm6CYA[/youtube]
This is what you are saying is.


----------



## antwill (Mar 1, 2011)

RoyalCardMan said:
			
		

> antwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh really, Mr. Armchair Lawyer, care to explain then?


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 1, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



[youtube]3bImBBTaPDY[/youtube]


----------



## antwill (Mar 1, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> antwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who knows, we'll find out after the case is decided on. No point in speculating.

Off topic: how do you add youtube videos to posts?


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 1, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> Off topic: how do you add youtube videos to posts?
> CODE[youtube]youtube_video_id_goes_here[/youtube]


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 1, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> antwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the random letters after the *v=*

Anyways, can we stop posting youtube videos in this thread?


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Mar 1, 2011)

It seemed that posting one was the only way to prove the point because this guy was making what we call "blah blah" statements.


----------



## antwill (Mar 1, 2011)

RoyalCardMan said:
			
		

> It seemed that posting one was the only way to prove the point because this guy was making what we call "blah blah" statements.


Oh look you still haven't proven your point by correcting me, you're a terrible troll at best. LOL you probably don't even know what you're talking about half the time. Guess I'll just wait for you to try and 'prove the point' as you say.


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Mar 1, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> RoyalCardMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have already proved my point, so why should I again if you don't understand.
Now would you stop being a troll and get on topic. Now where were we...


----------



## antwill (Mar 1, 2011)

RoyalCardMan said:
			
		

> antwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









That's funny because since proving you wrong before, you've proved nothing.


----------



## Maplemage (Mar 1, 2011)

Everbody is angry in this thread, everybody will say His an attention whore and then they will all jailbreak their PS3's when its all safe The End.


----------



## antwill (Mar 1, 2011)

tails100 said:
			
		

> Everbody is angry in this thread, everybody will say His an attention whore and then they will all jailbreak their PS3's when its all safe The End.


That's an awfully broad sweeping statement you just made there. You sure about that?


----------



## nugundam0079 (Mar 1, 2011)

I for one,hope he wins-If I want to mess around with a $600 I spent my own money on then sony be damned-if they want to ban me from their services its alright-but dont tell me something I bought with my own hard earned cash isnt fully mine.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 1, 2011)

Antwill, RoyalCardMan, you're both ridiculously stupid. Stop "trolling", stop "you going to prove your point yet?" Seriously, it's old. You guys have been doing the same thing this whole time where it could easily be considered spam. All you guys are doing are posting the same things over and over. Knock it off.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Mar 1, 2011)

I don't support geohot as I have never used a PS3 hack.

I don't support Sony as I have never had a single Sony console.

...

But my luck to geohot, Sony is slowly losing any chance of support I ever had for them.  Nintendo and Microsoft - "look, hacks..." *update update update*

Sony - "FUCKING HACKS!!!" *sue raid arrest*


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Mar 1, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Antwill, RoyalCardMan, you're both ridiculously stupid. Stop "trolling", stop "you going to prove your point yet?" Seriously, it's old. You guys have been doing the same thing this whole time where it could easily be considered spam. All you guys are doing are posting the same things over and over. Knock it off.


Now, how the heck was I trolling? I was merely trying to stop rhe fight,
I hope the homebrewer wins this casse. I really do.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 1, 2011)

RoyalCardMan said:
			
		

> antwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Youtube is being retarded. nvm.


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Mar 1, 2011)

plasma dragon007 said:
			
		

> I don't support geohot as I have never used a PS3 hack.
> 
> I don't support Sony as I have never had a single Sony console.
> 
> ...


For being a former Sony product owner, I am fighting them, so if you don't want to get involved, don't.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 1, 2011)

Just though i'd add that Graf_Chokolo just released an update to his linux kernel......which means he doesn't care about being sued or having his house raided.....

Respect to him... continuing to work in the scene after all this


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Mar 1, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> Just though i'd add that Graf_Chokolo just released an update to his linux kernel......which means he doesn't care about being sued or having his house raided.....
> 
> Respect to him... continuing to work in the scene after all this


Who would bother being sued from not committing an crimes? I would keep going, I wouldn't be doing anything illegal.


----------



## narutofan777 (Mar 2, 2011)

i respect geohot and that graf dude these guys are really brave


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Mar 2, 2011)

ripandsip said:
			
		

> i respect geohot and that graf dude these guys are really brave



Thank you for stating the obvious.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 2, 2011)

I read the post and my brain shouted "Vive la Révolution!".
Apparently, my brain is French now.

Really though, I wish all the best to George and company.


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Mar 2, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> I read the post and my brain shouted "Vive la Révolution!".
> Apparently, my brain is French now.
> 
> Really though, I wish all the best to George and company.


You would think it would become a revolution.


----------

